# First time fostering, need help advertising dog for adoption



## Aknuth87 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi! My name is Ashley. A friend of mine was witness to a man surrendering a puppy to the local shelter and overheard they were probably going to put him down because they were full. My friend told the guy she would take the dog knowing she couldnt keep it forever but try to find it a home instead. Long story short I ended up with the dog and responsibility of finding it a home. I posted him on Craigslist and petfinder is no longer doing classifieds ads. I am at a loss since there have not been much activity or promise from Craigslist and don't know what else to do. Since ive have Marley (about 6 months now) he has been neutered, UTD on all shots, had some basic training, etc. He is a really good boy, with huge floppy ears that stick straight up! He is a 1 year old lab pit bull mix. Black with a white chest. He has the biggest personality EVER. I am just looking for some resources since this is my first foster. We are located in South Jersey. Thank you so much!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Contact a local rescue, a pit bull/bully one if there is one around. They can post him as a courtesy post on petfinder and potentially include him in their adoption events etc.

Print cute flyers with 2-3 photos and a short note about him and an email address. Get a hotmail or yahoo address just for this, don't use a personal one. OR if a local rescue helps out, they may suggest using their email address. Post the flyers in coffee shops, PetSmart/PetCo (but not local shops that sell dogs), grocery stores etc. Anyplace that has a board for the public to put up business cards, notes etc. Some hair salons, ice cream parlors, even car repair places for example. 

Get him on Facebook. Look up all the dog rescue, "no-kill", bully breed activities, dog sports etc groups within about 50-60 miles of you. Post a cute photo and short blurb and ask people to "share"

get an adopt-me vest or make one. Then go to every dog friendly event or busy public area you can and have ready to hand out strips of paper with your (or a rescue's) email address.


----------

